# Coverflow für die eigene Homepage



## bazille (11. Dezember 2007)

Guten Abend zusammen

Ich hoffe, ich bin hier richtig. Es könnte wohl aber genauso gut ins Flashforum passen.
Ich denke, viele von euch kennen den schönen Coverflow Effekt von Apple/iTunes mit den Covers. Mit Apples "iWork" kann man solche Effekte, wenns mir recht ist, auch für die eigene Website generieren. Leider habe ich dieses Softwarepaket nicht.

Interessant wäre es jetzt, dies auch ohne das genannte Softwarepaket zu erstellen, im besten Fall sogar dynamisch, entweder basierend auf einer Datenbankabfrage oder auf Bilder in einem Verzeichnis auf dem Server.

Da ich (zumindest im Moment noch ) nicht bewandert bin mit JS/Ajax/Flash, wollte ich einmal fragen, ob so etwas möglich ist, ob jemand schon so etwas gemacht hat und ob dieser jemand vielleicht die Erfahrung mit uns teilen möchte  Am genialsten wäre es natürlich, wenn dies schlussendich in einem Tutorial enden würde :-D

Ich hoffe auf eine grosse Resonanz :-D

Liebe Grüsse
Eure Bazille


----------



## Gumbo (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich würde es mit Flash machen. Mit JavaScript ist es zwar auch möglich (siehe etwa My Scrap Room und reflex.js), scheint jedoch sehr rechenintensiv zu sein.


----------



## lay-z-cow (12. Dezember 2007)

Schau mal hier (ebenfalls beides Flash, das ist für sowas einfach besser geeignet):
http://www.n99creations.com/vieweg.php?id=14
http://labs.blitzagency.com/?p=314

oder einfach google bemühen.


Gruß

.:lay-z-cow:.


----------



## DePhil_1 (21. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Allerseits!

Ich bin relativ neu in Sachen Homapge etc...Bin grade dabei meine eigene (Fotoseite) mit diesem CoverFlow auszustatten. Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen, mit welchem Programm man das ändern kann, oder ist die swf-Datei fest, kann also nicht mehr geändert werden!? Für Literaturtipps bin ich auch sehr dankbar, wie gesagt, alles was ich an Hompages bisher gemacht hab war html pur. Danke für eure Antworten!


Gruß Phil


----------



## rexel (23. Januar 2008)

mit javascript gehts so ganz leicht:

http://194.95.111.244/~countzero/scripts/_myImageFlow/

lg

hamlet


----------

